# finding 35mm 6400 iso film



## thomashibbard

Hallo!

Anyone know where I can by some 35 mm ISO 6400 film? I'd like to have either color or black and white. I'm very curious though.

Thanks!

Thomas


----------



## Helen B

A brief answer on a large subject: The fastest film I'm aware of is Fuji Superia 1600, a colour negative film that is also sold in other flavours, such as Natura 1600. 

There are two B&W films with a faster speed on the box: Ilford Delta 3200 and Kodak T-max P3200. These are both usable at EI 3200 and 6400 (depending on your quality requirements, in particular the amount of shadow detail you want) but they aren't true ISO 3200 films. The manufacturers rate them at ISO 800 to 1000. The ISO is the film speed obtained by standard methods. An EI (exposure index) is just a practical rating on the same scale as ISO speeds.

You can push other films like Kodak Tri-X to high speeds, but the quality deteriorates the more you push. You don't gain much true speed by pushing.

Best,
Helen


----------



## thomashibbard

Thanks for the quick reply.

I use delta 3200 right now. But I'm confused a bit. It sounds like this film is actually only 800 to 1000 speed. So what about ISO 1600 films? What are they "actually"? 

Also, what do you have to say about something like this?

http://www.freestylephoto.biz/sc_prod.php?cat_id=&pid=1000000746

Specifically, what _is_ it? I cannot figure it out&#8212;

It is the only product that turns up under a search for iso 6400. 

Lastly, when you say the quality deteriorates, what are you referring to? Just graininess?

Many thanks,
Thomas


----------



## Helen B

The Rollei R3 film is about ISO 400. I have used about thirty or forty rolls of it, but haven't tried it beyond 800.

Superia 1600 is said to be ISO 1600 by Fuji. I'm happy to use it at 1600, but shadow detail is marginally acceptable. I've never tried to push it. I prefer to push one of the ISO 800 films. The current version of Portra 800 is my preferred colour neg film for pushing at the moment. For two-stop push processing I set my meter to 2000 for Portra 800.

Though Ilford and Kodak give an ISO rating of 800 to 1000 for Delta 3200 and T-Max P3200 I'm happy to use them at EI 3200. In general the quality loss with pushed film is increased graininess, fogged up shadows and lack of shadow detail, as well as loss of dynamic range. But that's a generalisation. The usable speed of a film really depends on your tastes.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha

Didn't Scala have a big range? I wish I could check but I threw out the pro-pack box to save space. 

And Fuji made some film other than Superia. CT or something? I heard it was pretty terrible when pushed though.


----------



## Helen B

MaxBloom said:


> Didn't Scala have a big range? I wish I could check but I threw out the pro-pack box to save space.



The box says 'Vario Speed 100-1600'. I've used it at 1600 with push processing, and it is good and punchy (little dynamic range) with no shadow detail.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha

Helen B said:


> The box says 'Vario Speed 100-1600'. I've used it at 1600 with push processing, and it is good and punchy (little dynamic range) with no shadow detail.
> 
> Best,
> Helen



Scala processing when it was still around, or dr5?


----------



## Helen B

MaxBloom said:


> Scala processing when it was still around, or dr5?



Both, but I don't bother with dr5 now. Scala processing is still available in the USA as far as I know. I send it to Main, and it comes back. The chemicals may not come from Agfa, but it is the Scala process rather than dr5.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Alpha

I still haven't ever shot the stuff yet. What the hell do you do with it besides scan if it's smaller than 4x5? Make an internegative?


----------



## Helen B

I just scan it. 

Best,
Helen


----------



## thomashibbard

MaxBloom said:


> I still haven't ever shot the stuff yet. What the hell do you do with it besides scan if it's smaller than 4x5? Make an internegative?



Where would I find this Vario Speed? Also, I do not really understand the comment by MaxBloom; what does 4x5 reference? what is an internegative? This is using slide film on negative paper?

Many thanks,

Thomas


----------

